

Google I/O 2013 - Fireside Chat with the Go Team - signa11
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=p9VUCp98ay4&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dp9VUCp98ay4

======
ireadqrcodes
here are all the google glass sessions from IO 2013 <http://glass-
apps.org/google-io-2013-google-glass-sessions>

